# Celestial Pearl Danio losing its blue color



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

I have 1 celestial pearl danio that has gradually lost its blue and orange/red colors over the past 2 weeks. The rest of the 30+ are normal. It's usually staying at the bottom of the tank and does not mix around with its peers, like it has been "outcasted". It's feeding normally though and has been blue-less for 2 weeks and does not show any other symptoms of disease, just ugliness.

The current color is a pale orange of the spots minus the blue. It lost its blue from the belly up. See illustration.










Is this some kind of albinism?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Sounds sick to me. With that many of the same species you're bound to lose a few. I'd cull it to aviod getting the rest sick. Probably an internal issue. QT or cull IME. GL.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah you'll probably want to quarantine it. Sick CPDs seem to be able to hang around for a while


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Either sick or stressed, how long have you had them?


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

I've had them for about 3 weeks. The rest are all fine.
Couldn't be stress. When I first bought them, they looked kinda colorless and translucent, I know that's the "stressed" coloration. But this one it's like it lost the blue, and it's not translucent.

Don't have a camera to take a close up.


----------

